

Tell HN: Happy 1K Day - staunch

This is the 1024th day for many people who heard about Hacker News when it first launched. Pretty amazing that it's been so long, and the site is better than ever IMHO.
======
mixmax
And congrats to you too Staunch for your 1K day on Hacker news :-)

------
trickjarrett
I am 24 days past my 512 day... Just saying.

------
apgwoz
I've been here 1025 days. Time flies.

